# Recycling Doe?



## sandcreekfarm (Jan 7, 2021)

I bred my doe yesterday who was coming out of heat. She went back into heat after being with the buck and is flagging her tail a ton today. Is it normal for them to continue to stay in heat after being bred or was it not successful?


----------

